# Introducing Krisi



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

For those that are not on Facebook, I wanted to share that Ben is getting a sister! Krisi will be arriving October 20th. We are thrilled beyond words. Ben on the other hand, might not be so happy about this. We will see...paws crossed.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Awwwwe that face... Ben will learn to love her..


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi sweet girl! Welcome to SM!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations. Look at that sweet face. :wub: Krisi is adorable.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh gosh is she ever darling!!!! I'll bet that you can't wait to hold her!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> Awwwwe that face... Ben will learn to love her..


I hope you're right Michelle!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> Congratulations. Look at that sweet face. :wub: Krisi is adorable.


Thanks Kathy. So in love with this little bundle of joy.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh gosh is she ever darling!!!! I'll bet that you can't wait to hold her!!


Debbie, I am counting the days and they seem to be going by soooo slow. Can't wait to get her in my arms.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Hi sweet girl! Welcome to SM!


Thank you Sandi!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Tracey, she is precious!!:wub: Congratulations! Ben will do fine...Lily absolutely hated Teddy when he came home...now they are best buds.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my gosh! That is the most precious face I have ever seen!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Now how absolutely cute is that adorable little face????!!! Little Krisi is so very sweet and best of luck with her!!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh no puppy fever again. Such a cute face bet your over the moon with this one.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Congratulations, so adorable!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I keep coming back to look at that little face! Oh my---she is going to be a handful of awful & wonderful trouble! Lucky you!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, she is breathtakingly beautiful!:wub: Congratulations


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am sure Ben will love her. If not Boo and Zach said he can come hang out at their bachelor pad down the road!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my goodness! She is absolutely adorable!!! Where is she coming from? Please tell us more about this precious little one!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Tracey, she is just beautiful! What a sweet face!
And you have lots of time to shop for girly things!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

aprilb said:


> Tracey, she is precious!!:wub: Congratulations! Ben will do fine...Lily absolutely hated Teddy when he came home...now they are best buds.


I hope you are right. Ben doesn't like anyone except DH and I...the little Prince!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

sherry said:


> Oh my gosh! That is the most precious face I have ever seen!


Thank you Sherry. So in love with her already!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Now how absolutely cute is that adorable little face????!!! Little Krisi is so very sweet and best of luck with her!!


Thanks, going to take a little getting use to having a puppy in the house again!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

jane and addison said:


> Oh no puppy fever again. Such a cute face bet your over the moon with this one.


Yes, DH and I are couting down the days till she arrives.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

lynda said:


> Wow, she is breathtakingly beautiful!:wub: Congratulations


Thank you Lynda!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> I am sure Ben will love her. If not Boo and Zach said he can come hang out at their bachelor pad down the road!


I think Ben might take a while. He's pretty antisocial. I'll keep that in mind if she cries all night :chili::chili:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> Oh my goodness! She is absolutely adorable!!! Where is she coming from? Please tell us more about this precious little one!!


She's a Shinemore baby


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> Tracey, she is just beautiful! What a sweet face!
> And you have lots of time to shop for girly things!


Kathleen, the packages have been flying in here for weeks!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> I keep coming back to look at that little face! Oh my---she is going to be a handful of awful & wonderful trouble! Lucky you!


Yes, a house with a puppy again!!! I love it!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Tracey, I'm so excited for you :chili: she is beautiful I could she was a Shinemore fluff:wub:. did I miss her name? you just have to share with us when you get her and all the pictures :chili:. Ben is so beautiful wow oh wow


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Tracey, I'm so excited for you :chili: she is beautiful I could she was a Shinemore fluff:wub:. did I miss her name? you just have to share with us when you get her and all the pictures :chili:. Ben is so beautiful wow oh wow


Aww, thank you. Her name is Krisi. I named her after my sister that passed away a year and half ago.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

TLR said:


> Aww, thank you. Her name is Krisi. I named her after my sister that passed away a year and half ago.


 
:innocent: senior moment dah:blink:
your dear sister would have loved that you named her after her,


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What an adorable face - she looks like quite the sweetie.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats!! She is adorable.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats! That is one gorgeous baby! I am so excited for you and I absolutely love her name!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Totally adorable face, and how special is her name! So excited for you, Congratulations!!!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Just one word comes to mind --_PRECIOUS!!:wub:_


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you to all!! We can't wait to hold little Krisi in our arms. 18 days, 14 hours, and 35 minutes...but who's counting


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, I am in LOVE!!!! Omg!!! You will have the two cutest pups in the world!!.....so how does that feel, eh? :innocent:

I can't wait till you get her!!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

The A Team said:


> Well, I am in LOVE!!!! Omg!!! You will have the two cutest pups in the world!!.....so how does that feel, eh? :innocent:
> 
> I can't wait till you get her!!!!


Ha, Pat. Look who's talking!! Thank you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tracey - I'm so happy for you. She is just such a little baby doll. I know you want time to go by much faster...until she comes and then you'll want it to go by slowly to enjoy her puppyness (I hope  Ben will be fine. Tyler loves being our one and only but he was fine with our fosters Pippin and Dee. They learned how to get along. Of course now Tyler's the prince again here.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

K..........krazy about Krisi:good post - perfect

R..........really? A sister for Ben?:chili::aktion033:

I...........is October 20th here yet?:smpullhair:

S..........sugar kisses are waiting:smootch:

I...........I am thrilled for you and having a puppy fever myself :smstarz:







.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Tracey - I'm so happy for you. She is just such a little baby doll. I know you want time to go by much faster...until she comes and then you'll want it to go by slowly to enjoy her puppyness (I hope  Ben will be fine. Tyler loves being our one and only but he was fine with our fosters Pippin and Dee. They learned how to get along. Of course now Tyler's the prince again here.


Thank you Sue, Tyler was always the prince!!! Ben will still be the prince, but we will now have a princess to spoil as well.


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

She has such a cute little face!!!

I am trying hard to find my second baby, would love to have one like her

Rin


----------

